# MAXR - Maxar Technologies



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wondering about MAXR , besides recent market conditions and the broad selloff , is Maxar a victim of heavy tax loss selling because of the recent slide , and thoughts on the outlook into next year ?

Also if anyone can explain the recent news about the " move " to the US ? 

Thanks


----------



## MillionDollarJourney (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe they were included in a "short" report by a big short seller in the US - thus the recent rapid decline.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks MDJ , i guess i missed that .. ouch .


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Stock closed at $6.88 CAD today. Incredible drop from the $100 or so highs not so long ago.

Is anyone looking at a speculative trade in this company? Long or short? Or maybe some deep value and long term investment despite all the baggage today?

Cheers,
JC


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Are you sure there is value? This isn't only short sellers. They lost $7.34 a share in the last quarter, more than their entire current share price, and that was before they lost their satellite which will result in a huge writedown next quarter. What book value is left? $1.7B in shareholder equity looks good, but there is versus $2.4B in goodwill plus another $1.4B in intangible assets. Tangible book value is very, very negative.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought on the way down when it was "settling" around $20 .. then the end of year drop and the satellite malfuntion . With the short sellers and space junk floating around I'm pretty sure i just threw away a chunk of change . Patience got me again .. I won't be adding , to speculative and a show me story now that seems like will be a while to recover if at all . Wait for a bounce and run ..


----------

